# A Long Awaited Hello



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,

After a long time browsing the forum and using its endless posts of knowledge I thought it is finally time for my first post!! 

I've had my TT for about a year and a half now and I'm still loving it, even after the first service (note to new buyers - check to see if the cambelt and water pump has been done ).

All that is needed now is the pics


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome , nice car 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is that moro blue? Very clean...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome after 18 months you will already know about the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks I'm on my way to check out the TTOC now 



Hark said:


> Is that moro blue? Very clean...


When I got the car I thought it was moro blue but recently found out when getting a touch-up set from Audi its Ming Blue??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DunnersTT said:


> Thanks I'm on my way to check out the TTOC now


Top man


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice


----------

